# Old School PPI 2050M



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

This is my PPI 2050M. Works great, comes with speaker plug. Has a few scuffs and scratches. $99 with shipping and insurance included.

PPI Precision Power Old School PPI 2050M 2 x 50 Watt RMS 100 Watt Amplifier | eBay


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

That was the first "real" i ever bought...i think it was in 1990. It powered a pair of alpine comps if memory serves. GLWS


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

miniSQ said:


> That was the first "real" i ever bought...i think it was in 1990. It powered a pair of alpine comps if memory serves. GLWS


Thanks. Technology may be old but, it still sounds great.


----------

